# Squid + Windows Live Messenger - HELP !!



## cybercoke (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm running a freebsd 8.0-RELEASE server with  squid 3.1.4 and IPFW.

My squid uses smb_auth with domain with no problems in autenticate users.

The blocks are doing well as the navigation.

I'dont have any blocks to Windows Live Messenger on squid and IPFW. The port 1863 is open 
on IPFW. The problem is that some users can connect to WLM and other no. I configure user and pass into connection options in the WLM with admin access. In the tests tha are possible do in the sabe tab, the results say that i can connect to msn, but this dos'nt happen. The error say that Service is temporary offline, and the code some times is about date in pc, but the date/time is all right.

I do some rules to allow domains and other related to WLM and allow to all. Nothing change.

Monitoring access.log, i see TCP_MISS in the url tha contains gateway.ddl and the server 65.X.X.X when i do the tests in Connection Options tab, but don't see any TCP_DENIED when try to conect at all. Kind weir hÃ£ ?

If you guys can help, a put here my squid.conf to be analized.

Thank's all. :stud


----------

